# Personal Best Flounder



## Trailer Rig (Jul 25, 2011)

Fishing POC after Christmas, headed back to the boat ramp & decided to hit one more spot to find a hungry redfish. She sure took off like a big red, she smashed my single hook rendition to a weedless Corky Fatboy. I told my fishing buddies as she swam by this was the biggest flounder I had ever seen, much less cought.
24 1/2" with gorgeous markings.


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

Awesome flattie!


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Yeah! That's a pig! Congrats ... !


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Congrats..


----------



## Osmanv92 (Dec 9, 2016)

Nice catch brother


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Great fish. She has been working that shell for sure.


----------



## imfishintoday (Jan 31, 2011)

Beautiful fish and congrats


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Aswesome fish.. that's how to catch a late season fatty flatty. FatBoy. 

Nice work, great pic.


----------



## troutalex33 (Aug 21, 2012)

*Awesome Flattie !*

D E L I C I O U S !!
Cool pic bro . Great job !


----------



## Jason_E (Oct 4, 2016)

beautiful fish


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

Now that is a *hell *of a fish, well done sir!!


----------



## Capt.Chris (Apr 25, 2013)

*Awsome*

awsome flounder and even better on the grill


----------



## txspeck (Jul 26, 2009)

Wow! awesome flounder!


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Agreed, nice feeesh & markings!


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

Nice fish. I'm willing to say my top ten flounder (on rod) have been on a Corky Fatboy. Had two right at 6#s on one trip this year.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Frigging A! Thanks for sharing, that's a beautiful flounder.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Jason_E said:


> beautiful fish


X2s!


----------



## Flounder Face (Jun 20, 2012)

Very nice! My PB is 23. And that was huge. Doggone nice fish, congrats!


----------



## dolch (Aug 19, 2005)

Nice work Maywald! Wish you were going to the ranch this weekend.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Good lookin' doormat!


----------



## teeroy (Oct 1, 2009)

Awesome fish!


----------



## Trailer Rig (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks guys, I never really target flounder, I am bad about taking the lure away from them with a quick, violent hook set.


----------



## Flats Mark (Jul 30, 2009)

Beautiful fish!!
Great job and THANKS for sharing!


----------



## Capt Daniel (Jul 9, 2014)

Nice !!!!!


----------



## FLAT FISHY (Jun 22, 2006)

nice blanket


----------



## parfume4 (Sep 7, 2016)

Nothing valuable to add, would like to repeat that it is nice looking doormat


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TXXpress (May 23, 2004)

That's a wall hanger right there! Sweet


----------



## TatterTot (Jan 6, 2006)

Wow I did not know Halibut were common in POC? Beautiful


----------

